# Help putting flags in my signature please.



## frijole smoke (Apr 2, 2015)

I would like to put flags in my signature.  I uploaded them into an album on my profile and embeded the html in my sig.  When I preview, it looks like a success...but, they don't seem to appear in threads.

Any help here?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajbert (Apr 2, 2015)

I see the CO flag and what looks like the Gadsen flag in your picture of the snack sticks or sausage.  Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## frijole smoke (Apr 3, 2015)

One is CO and one is KS.

I put them in my avatar over a piece of my sticks, but they would sure look nicer in the signature area.


----------

